# A good AC mechanic??



## Catrien de Wijkerslooth (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello everybody,

Can anybody recommend a good and reliable AC mechanic? I have a union air AC and a Samsung AC that need some maintenance.

Thanks in advance.

Kind regards,
Catrien


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

Where do you live? Cairo? Hurghada? Hmmmmm?


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

You might have luck also joining a facebook group specific to your area in Egypt, sometimes people have recommendations or you can ask.

Hope you can find a guy who comes out as promised with the correct tools that work as I once had someone who wanted to use my tools


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You will find Union shops/offices all around the city.. I would suggest you go in there and ask them to send someone.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

PaulAshton said:


> You might have luck also joining a facebook group specific to your area in Egypt, sometimes people have recommendations or you can ask.
> 
> Hope you can find a guy who comes out as promised with the correct tools that work as I once had someone who wanted to use my tools




Only once!! I have never had a guy turn up that didn't want to use my tools or ask for a step ladder.


----------



## Catrien de Wijkerslooth (Dec 26, 2011)

Good morning, sorry, I am looking for a good mechanic in Cairo.
thanks



expatagogo said:


> Where do you live? Cairo? Hurghada? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Catrien de Wijkerslooth (Dec 26, 2011)

thank you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Catrien de Wijkerslooth said:


> Good morning, sorry, I am looking for a good mechanic in Cairo.
> thanks




Sorry but you need to say what area of Cairo// it's a huge city


----------



## Catrien de Wijkerslooth (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok, sorry everybody, still getting used to the mega city Cairo is. Am coming from Abuja (Nigeria) where everything is close by, no matter where you live.
So, am looking for a good mechanic in Nasr city in Cairo. for my Union Aire and Samsung AC.

Thanks in advance.
Catrien



MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry but you need to say what area of Cairo// it's a huge city


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

These guys are really good, and they have branches around Cairo:

TG General Services
22 rd. 205 intersection of rd. 200
Degla, Maadi, Cairo
Phone Number: 
02-25213259, 0122-3255560, 0100-1514039, 0100-1088933
Website:
Welcome To Egypt,Maadi,Zamalek,Mohandseen,Katameya,Pyramids,6 of October,International Property Listing,Real-Estate,.etc's And Housing Services Directory


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Only once!! I have never had a guy turn up that didn't want to use my tools or ask for a step ladder.


The other day was fun.

Something was wrong with the land line so I went to the phone people who told me to "wait 5 minutes"

5 minutes turned into 20 so I said I would sit outside the front.

I went inside and they told me the guy turned up but they went outside but never saw me however I had not moved :confused2:

So they ring him again and he finally turns up at the office without his tools so had to go back somewhere, yet another wait. Then he turns up with a guy who has wrenches and every tool imaginable hanging off his body like a Christmas tree / walking tool box out of straps with pockets on his body and gives him a wrench, struggles to get out his pass which was required to be produced and we go back to my place via taxi.

The wrench was never used but the line was fixed by taking off the electrical tape and doing something with the wires.

I forgot to add apparently at the time I did not have an account with the telecom company, it was like Fawlty Towers.

I was not angry just a bit suprised that I am getting used to these things and it seems normal


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> These guys are really good, and they have branches around Cairo:
> 
> TG General Services
> 22 rd. 205 intersection of rd. 200
> ...


 I use them as well. They do not always perform first time, but they will do it over until they get it right, and that is something in Cairo!


----------

